# ادخل فيد و استفيد



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد ..امين






سلام و نعمة 
الاسبوع اللى فات كانت اختنا سور كتبت موضوع عن المرشد الروحى 
الصراحة طرحها للموضوع عجبنى اوى و عجب غيرى من الاعضاء ده غير غيرتها المقدسة فى خدمة اسم رب المجد الشئ اللى حبيته اوى فيها 
ففكرت اعمل موضوع الكل يشترك فيه كله يفيد و يستفاد منه 
و نحاول  عن طريقه ننشط القسم ده شوية ..اللى انا عن نفسى كنت مقصرة فيه 

الموضوع و الفكرة باختصار, اننا فى الصفحة دى نحاول نحط اكتر شئ روحى و تعليمى عجبنا جدا طول الاسبوع 

بمعنى تانى ........ اكيد كلنا بنروح الكنيسة نحضر قداس او اجتماع على الاقل مرة فى الاسبوع 
و لو حتى كانت الظروف صعبة و ما روحناش كنيسة ممكن نكون سمعنا كلمة منفعة حلوة من التليفزيون او حد من خدام الافتقاد 
+
فى الموضوع ده بقى كل اللى يسمع عظة حلوة او مقولة اثرت فيه او قصة سمعها فى اجتماع او معجزة او شهادة او ترنيمة اول مرة يسمعها او اى شئ تانى سمعه و عجبته ممكن يحطه هنا فى الموضوع ده 






الموضوع هيبقى مفتوح لاى كلمة منفعة كويسة 
ادخل اكتبها او اقراها 
و بكدة كلنا هنستفيد و نفيد غيرنا 



يلا لو الموضوع حلو يا ريت كلنا نبدا و اكيد معظمنا راح النهاردة القداس او راح الجمعة اللى فاتت .. ايه كانت العظة و ايه كلمة ابونا اللى عجبتك
بسرعة اكتبها و نستفاد كلنا مع بعض و ناخد بركة روحية كبيرة 
يا ريت الموضوع يعجبكوا و نحاول فعلا ننشط القسم الروحى فى منتدانا 






اذكرونى فى صلواتكم ​


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

ليس من الصعب ان تضحي من اجل صديق .. ولكن من الصعب ان تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحية

*لا تقل ياربي ان همي كبير ولكن قل ياهم ان ربي كبير*

*لاتتكلم وأنت غاضب . .. فستقول أعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك
*


----------



## النور الجديد (16 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع ومميز جداااااااااااا
بصراحه انا عايزه اتكلم عن فلم بحبه جدا ولو بقيت طول اليوم احضره ما بزهق منه وبتعمل كل مره منه شيء مهم كثير الفلم اسمه (( الله محبه)) والفلم داه يعبر لكل العالم زي محبت ربنا لينا وزي فدانا امور كثيره جدا فيه وبحكي عدة امور ومنها :- 

1- في بداية الفلم جاه شخص وسال ابونا وقال له يا ابونا انا محتار كثير انسالت سؤال النهارده وانا عند اللحام هلا الانجيل حرف؟
 فجاوب ابونا وقال هذا الكلام غير صحيح لانه يوجود مخطوطات في روما ودي بتاكد للجميع انه الانجيل غير محرف.

2- سال شخص ابونا ممكن تعرفني ازي بنقول الاب والابن والروح القدي الهن واحد؟؟؟
فقال له ابونا اديني شمعة ولعه الشمعه دي ادتك ايه؟؟ 
فقال شو اعطتك الشمعه نار،نور، حراره فقال له ابونا صح الكلام 
الشمعه اديت كل دول وهذا يعني انه النار والنور الحراره في شمعه وكذلك هو الله اب وابن وروح قدس الهن واحد وحكى اله ما اعظمك يارب ادي ايه انت عظيم.

3- سال ابونا انا عطشان كثير ومحتاج الى الماء فقال له من يشرب من الماء يعطش ومن يشرب من الماء الذي اعطيه لن يعطش الى الابد.

وللحديث بقية​


----------



## twety (16 مايو 2010)

*موضوغ جميل ياقمرتى بجد*
*تحياتى ليكى وتقييم كمان*

*انا النهاردة قى القداس عجبتنى مقوله قالها ابونا *
*بتقول *
*" كل التجارب والضيقات التى تمر بنا ما هى الا امتحان لايماننا "*

*شكرا ياقمرة للموضوغ الجميل ده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## نغم (16 مايو 2010)

الله على الموضوع الرائع والفكرة المميزة جميل جدا وانا شفت 
تاملين اثرو فيا 


علاقتك الشحصية بالله
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX7-eQm3lTM&feature=related




الحصاد 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpHsReL2RBE&feature=related


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ليس من الصعب ان تضحي من اجل صديق .. ولكن من الصعب ان تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحية
> 
> *لا تقل ياربي ان همي كبير ولكن قل ياهم ان ربي كبير*
> 
> ...



:t31: عثل يا نيتا دخلتى فى الموضوع كدة مرة واحدة 
ميرسى يا قمرة 
و مستنية بقى اعرف اخر عظة او كلمة منفعة عجبتك شخصيا كانت ايه و من مين


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *موضوغ جميل ياقمرتى بجد*
> *تحياتى ليكى وتقييم كمان*
> 
> *انا النهاردة قى القداس عجبتنى مقوله قالها ابونا *
> ...



حلو اوى الفيلم باين عليه 
بحب اوى الافلام اللى بتوصل معلومة بطريقة بسيطة و حلوة بدل ما يبقى رغى و كلام على الفاضى
حلوة كتير مشاركتك يا سكرة 
مستنية اتعلم من باقى الموضوع


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *موضوغ جميل ياقمرتى بجد*
> *تحياتى ليكى وتقييم كمان*
> 
> *انا النهاردة قى القداس عجبتنى مقوله قالها ابونا *
> ...



شكرا يا قمرتى ربنا يخليكى ليا و ما يحرمنى منك 
ياريت تتبعى معانا باقى الموضوع و تشاركينا تانى علشان نستفيد منك


----------



## Mason (16 مايو 2010)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع أختى *
*وفكرتة جميلة وهدافه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2010)

روعه يا زيزا تسلم ايدك يا حبي

وانا هشارك بمواضيع كتير بأذن يسوع

تستاهلي احلي تقييم يا حبي


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

نغم قال:


> الله على الموضوع الرائع والفكرة المميزة جميل جدا وانا شفت
> تاملين اثرو فيا
> 
> 
> ...



انا كمان بحب جداااااااااا التاملات دى و فعلا اثرت فى ناس كتير 
عندى كتير من اصحابى حطينا على موبيلاتهم و بيسمعوها كتير  
ميرسى يا قمرة للمشاركة 
مستنياكى فى شئ جديد


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع أختى *
> *وفكرتة جميلة وهدافه*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​



ميرسى يا حبى على المشاركة بس مستنياكى تقوليلنا كلمة منفعة عجبتك
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> روعه يا زيزا تسلم ايدك يا حبي
> 
> وانا هشارك بمواضيع كتير بأذن يسوع
> 
> تستاهلي احلي تقييم يا حبي



ميرسى حبيبتى 
اكيد كلنا مستنيين نسمع و نقرا حاجات روحية جميلة تحطيها 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى و يفرح قلبك
+
و انا من بكرة باذن يسوع هبتدى احط :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2010)

*متابع دلوقتى زيزا بس وهاشارك  من بكرة*


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااا يا زيزا

موضوع بجد مش مجاملة رائع

هاختصر بما يغيد ولا يزهق


وعظة عجبتني اختصارها

ان الذي لا يلقي برأسه عى كتف المسيح لن يعرف الراحة ابداً
=============================
والثانية ان ام الله ام النور

لم تحزن كثيراً كما يصورها البعض

لانها كانت محضرة وعلى علم مسبقاً 

ان الذي سيولد منها هو خالقها بالذات وابنها ايضاً

هذه هي عظمة التجسد اندمجت الالوهية بالانسانية

شيء رهيب لو تأملنا به...

مشكورة اختي 

الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (16 مايو 2010)

:Love_Letter_Open:*موضوع جميل جدااا ياقمر 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
من يومين فى الكنسيه العظه كانت عن  يمين الرب صنعت قوة ، يمين الرب رفعتنى . يمين الرب صنعت قوة ، فلن أموت بعد بل أحيا " " مز117 " . ومثل وقوف الابرار عن يمينه ، والاشرار عن يساره فى يوم الدينونة "مت25" . فكون المسيح عن يمين الآب أى فى عظمته وبره . لذلك قال السيد المسيح لرؤساء الكهنة " من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان عن يمين القوة " " مت64:26 " .
كانت عظة جميل جداااا
احلى تقييم منى لموضعك الرااائع 

*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2010)

أولا عجبتنى جدا بصرحه فكره الموضوع

والمناقشه والمعرفه هنا هتكون مفيده جدا

لانها بتخص حياتنا الروحيه


شكرا جداااااا


_____________________________

سأكنب ف الموضوع بعد ذلك


----------



## عادل نسيم (17 مايو 2010)

_أختي زيزا 
الفكرة عجبتني وربنا يباركك ويحفظك وأنا اليوم بفتش الكتب لتحضيرها للغد أعجبتني هذه الكلمة وأقدمها لدعوتك الجميلة 

أحسست أني في بلدة الحب السمائية تحيطني أسوار بارعة الجمال تدعي أسوار الخلاص .. والأبواب المؤدية الي المدينة تدعي أبواب التسبيح ومحاطة بملائكة نورانيين يترنمون بتسابيحهم السمائية.
كم كانت فرحة نفسي .. 
كم كانت ينابيع الحب والطوبي تملأ كياني طمأنينة 
كم كانت لجج النور والمجد الأسني يطهران نفسي من خطاياى وكبريائي 
كم كان الرب يرضعني ويشبعني من زيت نعمته وفيض محبته
وهنا تذكرت قول القديس أوغسطينوس :
* ما هذا الذى يومض في أحشائي ، ويقرع قلبي دون أن يؤلمني 
* ويشرق في نفسي إشراقاً ، لا يحتويه فضاء مهما أتسع 
* ويوقع في داخلي نغماً ، لا يقوى أن يمحوه الزمن 
* ويفيح أريجاً عطراً ، لا تزحزحه الريح 
* ويذيقني حلاوة ، لا تؤول فيَّ الي نقصان
* ويلتصق بي ملياً ، في عناق لا يفرقه شبع 
( إنها مشاعر النفس في محاجيء الصخر ... في ستر المعاقل )
آ     آمين
_


----------



## سور (17 مايو 2010)

فكره رائعه جدا جدا ذيذا وميرررسى جدا لاستجابتك لتنشيط المنتدى الروحى
كان ابونا قال مره عظه عن الشكر بس كانت مختلفه جدا
حكى عن امرأه شكرت ربنا على اللى لسه ما حصلش
يعنى 
اشكرك يارب لانك نجحتنى فى الامتحان - وانا اكون لسه بمتحن دلوقتى 
وده معناه انى اثق جدا ان الرب سوف يستجيب لصلاتى فبشكره قبل الاستجابه
وصدقونى عن اختبار حقيقى الشكر ده كان ليه عمل عجيب فى حياتى
ياريت كلنا نجرب حياة الشكر ديه​


----------



## zezza (17 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *متابع دلوقتى زيزا بس وهاشارك  من بكرة*



اكيد كلنا مستنيين :t31:
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## zezza (17 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااا يا زيزا
> 
> موضوع بجد مش مجاملة رائع
> 
> ...



فعلا كتير يا كليمو بنقول ان الست العدرا العدرا عانت و تعبت كتييييييير 
هى اكيد حزنت كتير بس برضه بسبب علمها المسبق بموت و قيامة المسيح كانت متحملة الالم و عارفة ان اخر العذبات خير و قيامة 
لكن ده ما يمنعش انها وقت الصلب كانت اصعب لحظات حياتها .. متهيألى ساعتها نسيت ان المصلوب هو الها و كان كل تفكيها ان اللى متعلق على الخشب  هو ابنها و بس 
يعنى شعور الامومة اكيد غلب فى اللحظة دى 

فعلا تأمل حلو اوى اخويا و يخليك تفكر كتيير فيه 
شكرا كتير و شكرا على المقولة الجميلة *"""ان الذي لا يلقي برأسه عى كتف المسيح لن يعرف الراحة ابداً "*" حلوة اوووووووى


----------



## zezza (17 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> :love_letter_open:*موضوع جميل جدااا ياقمر
> ربنا يفرح قلبك
> من يومين فى الكنسيه العظه كانت عن  يمين الرب صنعت قوة ، يمين الرب رفعتنى . يمين الرب صنعت قوة ، فلن أموت بعد بل أحيا " " مز117 " . ومثل وقوف الابرار عن يمينه ، والاشرار عن يساره فى يوم الدينونة "مت25" . فكون المسيح عن يمين الآب أى فى عظمته وبره . لذلك قال السيد المسيح لرؤساء الكهنة " من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان عن يمين القوة " " مت64:26 " .
> كانت عظة جميل جداااا
> ...



شكرا ماما هابى مرورك نور الموضوع 
يا ريت كلنا نكون عن يميين الله يمين القوة و الحق و النور فى اليوم الاخير ..نكون وسط الابرار و القديسيين 
شكرا كتييييييييييييير على مشاركتنا العظة الحلوة و الايات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## zezza (17 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أولا عجبتنى جدا بصرحه فكره الموضوع
> 
> والمناقشه والمعرفه هنا هتكون مفيده جدا
> 
> ...




شكرا استاذى العزيز 
وجودك  هيزيد الموضوع غنى و جمال 
مستنيين نستفاد من حضرتك


----------



## zezza (17 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _أختي زيزا
> الفكرة عجبتني وربنا يباركك ويحفظك وأنا اليوم بفتش الكتب لتحضيرها للغد أعجبتني هذه الكلمة وأقدمها لدعوتك الجميلة
> 
> أحسست أني في بلدة الحب السمائية تحيطني أسوار بارعة الجمال تدعي أسوار الخلاص .. والأبواب المؤدية الي المدينة تدعي أبواب التسبيح ومحاطة بملائكة نورانيين يترنمون بتسابيحهم السمائية.
> ...




الله الله الله 
ايه الكلام  الجامد ده 
بجد كلام روحى عميق جدا جدااااا و جميل 
شكرا كتير عادل للمشاركة المميزة 
مستنيين مشاركات تانى حلوة زيها


----------



## zezza (17 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> فكره رائعه جدا جدا ذيذا وميرررسى جدا لاستجابتك لتنشيط المنتدى الروحى
> كان ابونا قال مره عظه عن الشكر بس كانت مختلفه جدا
> حكى عن امرأه شكرت ربنا على اللى لسه ما حصلش
> يعنى
> ...



فعلا يا سور كنت لسة سامعة عظة لقداسة البابا شنودة بيقول لازم نشكر فى كل حين حتى على الحاجات اللى لسة ما حصلتش او الحاجات الشريرة اللى كانت هتحصل و ربنا دافع و بعدها عننا 
فعلا يا سكرة مجرد الواحد ما يجى عليه الليل و يبقى و سط اهله دى نعمة عظيمة جدا و شئ لازم نشكر ربنا عليه 

الشكر كمان بيخلينا ننسى التجارب الصعبة و نفتكر النعمة اللى احان فيها و نقول ان حالنا احسن كتيييييييييير من غيرنا


----------



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> :t31: عثل يا نيتا دخلتى فى الموضوع كدة مرة واحدة
> ميرسى يا قمرة
> و مستنية بقى اعرف اخر عظة او كلمة منفعة عجبتك شخصيا كانت ايه و من مين






ههههههههههههههه
الموضوع بتاعك ده صدقيني 
يا زيزا زي العسل 
ومن كتر ما هو عجبني 
دخلت كده مره واحده
المهم وانا بقرأ لبعض اقوال
الاباء عجبنتي قوي بعض الاقوال       

القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 
********************
+ الذى لا يصلى لله فهو ميت بالروح وليس فيه حياة .

+ مع الصلاة إرشم نفسك بالصليب على وجهك وحينئذ لا تقترب منك الشياطين لإنك تكون متسلحا ضدهم .

القديس باسيليوس الكبير: "درب جسدك على طاعة نفسك ودرب نفسك على طاعة الله"
================
الصوم الحقيقي هو سجن الرذائل ، أعني ضبط اللسان وإمساك الغضب وقهـر الشـهوات الدنسة .


----------



## zezza (17 مايو 2010)

*عادى يا قمرة .الموضوع موضوعك ولا يهمك.. انا بضحك معاكى
شكرا كتير على الاقوال الجميلة ربنا يباركك*
*



			+ مع الصلاة إرشم نفسك بالصليب على وجهك وحينئذ لا تقترب منك الشياطين لإنك تكون متسلحا ضدهم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هقولك على قصة حلوة اوى لسة قرياها بتبين قوة الصليب
مرة زمان كان راهب و تاجر غير مسيحى ماشيين فى الصحرا  نازليين البلد فى تجارة و شرا مستلزمات الدير 
الطريق طويل و الراهب و التاجر حبوا يريحوا خصوصا ان الليل دخل عليهم 
ابونا الراهب عمل دايرة كبيرة فى الرمل و رشم الصليب عليها من 4 جهات و نام 

تانى يوم الصبح ابونا صحى لقى التاجر ده مضروب و متبهدل اخر حاجة فراح ابونا ساله عن السبب 
التاجر رد و قال :: انت كنت فين يا بونا ؟؟!!
ابونا قاله ::انا كنت نايم قدامك و انت شايفنى 
فراح التاجر حكاله اللى حصل و قاله :: امبارح بليل طلع عليا ناس غريبة و مسكونى و ضربونى كتير و كل ما رئيسهم يبعت ناس تجيبك و تاخدك يقوم فى شئ مانع و ما يقدروش يقربوا ليك ...و على الحال ده طول الليل 

ابونا عرف ان الناس دى شياطين !!!!!! و ان قوة الصليب منعتهم يمسكوه و يأذوه و شرح للتاجر الغير مسيحى ده الموضوع و فهمه قوة الصليب 

الكتاب بيقول بعد كدة ان التاجر اعتنق المسيحية و بقى من كبار رهبان البرية 

ايه رايك حلوة *


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2010)

*فكره جميله يا زيزا
وبأذن الله اى كلمه منفعه جديده هكتبها
*​


----------



## zezza (18 مايو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *فكره جميله يا زيزا
> وبأذن الله اى كلمه منفعه جديده هكتبها
> *​



ماشى يا مينا و احنا مستنيينك 
و يا ريت تكون قريت الكلمات الروحية و الاقوال الموجودة هنا فى الموضوع 
هتعجبك كتيييييييييييييير 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *عادى يا قمرة .الموضوع موضوعك ولا يهمك.. انا بضحك معاكى*
> *شكرا كتير على الاقوال الجميلة ربنا يباركك*
> 
> 
> ...


 

قصة اكثر من رااااااائعة
بركة الصليب تحمي 
ولاده في كل زمان ومكان
واما انا فحاشا لي ان افتخر الا 
بصليب ربنا الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح

ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## meero (19 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااا على الموضوع فكرته جميله جدا 
انا بقى سمعت خدمه من احد الخدام فى اجتماع الشباب عن بارتيماوس الاعمى  ازاى كان يطلب طلب عظيم  (اريد ان ابصر ) ورغم انه انسان متسول وفقير لكنه عرف يطلب على عكس بعض التلاميذ اللى منهم يعقوب ويوحنا لما طلبوا ان واحد يجلس عن يمينه وواحد على يساره وزى بطرس لما قاله احنا تركنا كل شئ وتبعناك هناخد ايه 
واحنا كدا ياما بنطلب طلبات ومابتتحققش علشان مشطوب عليها وربنا عارف انها مش فى صالحنا 
لكن لما نطلب اولا انه يفتح عنينا هانعرف نصلى ازاى ونعرف نطلب ايه
بدل مانحط امور قدام ربنا ونصوم ونصلى من اجلها وكأننا بنرشى ربنا وبرضه مايستجبش ليها لانه عارف ايه اللى فى صالحنا وبيعمله من غير مانطلبه  
وكد ايه كانت الخدمه دى رساله من ربنا لى 
معلش مرور طويل


----------



## نغم (19 مايو 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم احبائى 
اليوم سمعت ترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا بصراحة لاتوجد اى كلمة تعبر عن روعة الترتيلة 
اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم كما نالت اعجابي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urxBHX-p4G4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> قصة اكثر من رااااااائعة
> بركة الصليب تحمي
> ولاده في كل زمان ومكان
> واما انا فحاشا لي ان افتخر الا
> ...



و يباركك يا سكرة و يكون معاكى دايما


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2010)

meero قال:


> شكرااااااا على الموضوع فكرته جميله جدا
> انا بقى سمعت خدمه من احد الخدام فى اجتماع الشباب عن بارتيماوس الاعمى  ازاى كان يطلب طلب عظيم  (اريد ان ابصر ) ورغم انه انسان متسول وفقير لكنه عرف يطلب على عكس بعض التلاميذ اللى منهم يعقوب ويوحنا لما طلبوا ان واحد يجلس عن يمينه وواحد على يساره وزى بطرس لما قاله احنا تركنا كل شئ وتبعناك هناخد ايه
> واحنا كدا ياما بنطلب طلبات ومابتتحققش علشان مشطوب عليها وربنا عارف انها مش فى صالحنا
> لكن لما نطلب اولا انه يفتح عنينا هانعرف نصلى ازاى ونعرف نطلب ايه
> ...




موضوع جميل اوى اوى 
و عجبنى اوى الجزء بتاع بنرشى ربنا ده ..... ربنا بيرتب دايما للخير و مش محتاج مننا صوم و صلاة اد مامحتاج اننا نرجع ليه و نعرف طريقه 
شكرا حبيبتى على المشاركة الجميلة اوى و ما طولتيش ولا حاجة احنا اخدنا بركة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2010)

نغم قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم احبائى
> اليوم سمعت ترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا بصراحة لاتوجد اى كلمة تعبر عن روعة الترتيلة
> اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم كما نالت اعجابي
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urxbhx-p4g4&feature=player_embedded



*حبك شئ احترنا فيه..زى الهوا دايما نلاقيه 
شمس تدفى ليل البردانين 
نور ينور عتمة الحياة ..اصله جى من اعظم اله 
مياه حلوة تروى العطشانيين 
+ + + + + + + + +
الله الله الله بجد كلمات و لحن رقيقة اوى اوى

شكرا يا سكرة على الترنيمة 

بسمعها دلوقتى و بجد مبسوطة بيها كتير 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## سور (20 مايو 2010)

انا داخله رده بس علشان اقول
ان الموضوع حلو جدا جدا 
انا لما بدخل المنتدى لازم  ادخل الموضوع علشان
 استفيد من المشاركات اللى فيه 
وفعلا مشاركات جميله ىومفيده
ياريت الموضوع يتثبت علشان الكل يستفيد منه
شكرااا مره تانيه زيزا للفكره الرائعه​


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2010)

*هقولكم قصة حلوة كتير  سمعتها فى وعظة قبل كدة عن بساطة الايمان 
+
 فى مرة كان فى واحدة ست بسيطة جدا جدا جدا عمرها ما دخلت كنيسة قبل كدة و لا تعرف اى حاجة عن المسيحية غير ان وهى صغيرة مامتها قالتلها انك اتعمدى 

دارت الايام و الست دى حبت تدخل الكنيسة تشوف ايه اللى بيحصل ...وصلت و كان القداس خلص ..قالت للاب الكاهن انها عايزة تتناول زى الناس دى 
ابونا قالها يا ست ما ينفعش احنا خلاص رفعنا الذبيحة تعالى بكرة 
الست اصرت و ما رديتش تمشى ....... المهم ابونا اقنعها تيجى بكرة و قالها تعالى  بكرة من اول القداس و انتى تتناولى 

لكن المفاجاة انها ما عرفتش يعنى اول القداس ابونا قعد يقولها حبة طقوس و هى مش عارفة اي حاجة فى الاخر سالها انتى تعرفى ايه طيب؟؟؟ قالتله انا ما اعرفش غير انى اتعمد !!!!!!!!
قالها حافظة ابانا الذى على الاقل ؟؟؟   قالتله لا
وداها لتاسونى الكنيسة اقعدت تحفظها طول اليوم ..تانى يوم فى القداس راحلها ابونا وسط القداس و قالها سمعيلى ابانا الذى معرفتش خالص !!!!!!!

ابونا اضايق و قالها عايزة تتناولى ازاى و انتى ما تعرفيش اى حاجة ... يا ست روحى كلى فخار - كان بيتريق عليها -

ابونا بيوعظ و شاف الست دى بؤها كله دم راحلها و قالها ايه ده يا ست قالتله اكلت الفخار زى ما قلتلى 

ابونا استغرب جدا من بساتطها و قالها خلاص اتناولى معانا 

المفاجاة 
وقت التناول ملاك الذبيحة منع ابونا يناولها و قاله ربنا بنفسه بارك الست البسيطة دى و كانت فى مناولة سرية مع اباء قديسيين !!!!!!!!

ابونا عظم ايمان الست البسيطة دى و عيط كتير و طلب منها تذكره فى صلواته و كل الشعب ساعتها عرفه ان ربنا رب قلوب عايز القلب النقى البسيط مش المظاهر الكدابة​*


----------



## zezza (21 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> انا داخله رده بس علشان اقول
> ان الموضوع حلو جدا جدا
> انا لما بدخل المنتدى لازم  ادخل الموضوع علشان
> استفيد من المشاركات اللى فيه
> ...



منورة الموضوع بمرورك يا سكرة و مبسوطة كتيييييييييييير انه عجبك و بتستفادى 
ربنا يخليكى و يفرح قلبك 
و كلنا مستنيين مشاركات حلوة منك


----------



## zezza (23 مايو 2010)

*قصة جميلة اوى قريتها برضه عن بساطة الايمان و ان ربنا بيبص على القب و مش بيهتم بالمظاهر 





كانت جدتى سيدة طيبة و بسيطة ليس لها فى أمور الدنيا ..... تعامل الجميع فى محبة و بساطة . و عندما كنت طفلة أذهب الى مدارس الأحد تعلمت كيف نصلى بالأجبية ,

 بعدها ذهبت الى جدتى و قلت لها (ليه ياتيتا مش بتصلى بالأجبية دى أهم حاجة , تعالى أعلمك أزاى نصلى بالأجبية )
 فأبتسمت أبتسامة هادئة محنكة فيها كل خبرة السنين و قالت لى (مهم ان نصلى بالأجبية و لكن الأهم ان نصلى من قلب متعلق بالله بصدق و ايمان و بساطة )

 و حكت لى قصة راعى غنم بسيط لا يعرف القراءة و الكتابة و لكنه كان يحب الله كثيرا و كان يوميا نهارا و ليلا يصلى و يقول (يارب أحفظ عصاتى و معزاتى يارب أغفر لى خطياتى ) 
و كان لا يعرف ان يصلى غير هاتين الجملتين

 و فى يوم من الأيام كان يرعى بجوار ميناء فتقابل مع أب كاهن كان منتظرا الركوب على أحد المراكب للسفر الى بلد بعيدة , فسلم عليه الراعى و قبل يده فسأله الكاهن هل تصلى أبانا الذى فى السموات فقال له الراعى لا , فأنا لا أعرف غير (يارب أحفظ عصاتى و معزاتى يا رب أغفر لى خطياتى)

 فقال له الكاهن لا هذا لا ينفع تعالى أحفظك (أبانا الذى ) و جلس معه بضع ساعات يحفظه (أبانا الذى) حتى جاء ميعاد رحيله فركب المركب و أنطلقت المركب بعيدا , و جلس الراعى يسمع لنفسه (أبانا الذى فى السموات ليتقدس اسمك ليأتى ملكوتك ) أخ ..... ماذا بعد ليأتى ملكوتك .. ياربى لقد نسيت ماذا أفعل نسيت آه أبونا .. يا أبونا .. يا ابونا و راح يجرى خلف أبونا و مشى على ماء البحر دون ان يشعر!!!!!!! حتى وصل للمركب الذى به أبونا و طبعا أنبهر أبونا عندما رآه آتى اليه ماشيا على الماء وقال له الراعى يا أبونا .. يا أبونا بعد ليأتى ملكوتك أيه سامحنى لقد نسيت

 فقال له أبونا مش مهم يا أبنى خليك فى عصاتك و معزاتك الرب يغفر لك و لى خطايانا بساطتك و ايمانك و قلبك اللى مع ربنا أهم مما تحفظ . ....... ثم جلست معى جدتى تتعلم كيف تصلى من الأجبية و لكنى أنا أيضا تعلمت منها كيف أصلى من الأجبية او بدون أجبية. ؟

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2010)

قريت قول للشيخ الروحانى جميل قوى بيقول:
من يتذمر دائماً فانه يسخط الله.








*موضوع رااااااااااااااائع وفكرة ممتازة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*
​


----------



## zezza (24 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> قريت قول للشيخ الروحانى جميل قوى بيقول:
> من يتذمر دائماً فانه يسخط الله.
> 
> 
> ...



*يا خبر ده احنا طول الوقت مش عاجبنا حالنا و بنقول ليه يا رب ؟!! 
حقيقى ربنا يرحمنا
+
شكرا اخويا على المقولة الرائعة ..و المشاركة فى الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2010)

*فى كلمات حكيمة قراتها بموضوع روحى تحتاج لتامل:

+ الأطفال الصغار هم آية الطبيعة؛ والشيوخ الحكماء هم بمثابة لوحات فنية نادرة.

+ الله يُرسل للطيور طعامها، لكنه لا يُلقيها داخل عشِّهم.

+ ما أقل وزن اللسان، لكن ما أقل مَن يستطيع أن يلجمه!
*​


----------



## zezza (28 مايو 2010)

*النهاردة ابونا كان بيكلمنا عن صوم الرسل و حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ 
الكلام كان جميل بس شدنى حاجة بسيطة اوى كان اول مرة اخد بالى منها 
الكتاب بيقول فى سفر اعمال الرسل "" و صار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة و ملا كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسيين ""

ابونا قالنا ان حلول الروح القدس فى الوقت ده يختلف عن اى حلول تانى للروح القدس لانه اخد شكل و مظهر محسوس كل الناس شهدته 
معروف ان الروح القدس بيحل على الانسان فى هدوء من غير اى مظاهر 
لكن ربنا قصد فى الوقت ده ان الوح القدس يكون له مظهر علشان اليهود يعرفوا و يكون بدايه تبشير للسيد المسيح ... ز كمان يكون هبوب العاصفة دى فى المكان الموجود فيه الرسل بس ....

و فى الوقت ده من السنة كان فى عيد الخمسين و هو عيد يهودى بيجى كل اليهود يحتفلوا بيه من مختلف البلاد و اللغات و عند حلول الروح القدس اتكلم كل رسول بلسان مختلف و شرحوا لليهود عن سر الروح القدس و الايمان المسيحى و بشروهم 

كان جزء جميل اوى ..اول مرة الصراحة اعرف ان ربنا كان له قصد فى هبوب العاصفة على العليقة فقد دون باقى البيوت لتمييز حلول الروح القدس و التبشير باسمه القدوس​*


----------



## zezza (29 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *فى كلمات حكيمة قراتها بموضوع روحى تحتاج لتامل:
> 
> + الأطفال الصغار هم آية الطبيعة؛ والشيوخ الحكماء هم بمثابة لوحات فنية نادرة.
> 
> ...



كلمات على الرغم من بساطتها الا ان مفهومها عميق جدااااااا و روحانى كتير 
بجد بجد رائعة 
شكرا كتير اخويا على الاضافة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نغم (30 مايو 2010)

اتمنى يااحبائى واخوتى فى المسيح ان تشاركونى فى التامل فى هذه الايات المختارة من الكتاب المقدس

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnMG9xtQtg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## zezza (31 مايو 2010)

نغم قال:


> اتمنى يااحبائى واخوتى فى المسيح ان تشاركونى فى التامل فى هذه الايات المختارة من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sonmg9xtqtg&feature=player_embedded



رسالة رائعة يا نغم بجد حلوة اوى 
و الموسيقى الخلفية بتاعتها روعة 
شكرا حبيبتى لمشاركتنا التامل ده ربنا يباركك


----------



## dodo jojo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*الموضوع راااااااااائع..ربنا يباركك..وهشارك:بشعار مهرجان الكرازه..2010م..يارب يعجبكم.*
*عش أمين الله مثالك زى ما ع الأرض عاش*
*ايمان حقيقى شجره ثابته الرياح متهزهاش*
*أعيش عقيدتى وأسرار كنيستى..كلامى وسلوكى صلاه*
*جسدى طاهر..فكرى أبدى*
*كلام كتابى ليه حياه..*
*عش أمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين..الله مثالك.*


----------

